
BMW’s new flat logo is everything that’s wrong with modern logo design - gscott
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21163766/bmw-new-flat-logo-design-bad-transparent-background-cars
======
klingonopera
I don't see the problem with the actual flatness here, but that they removed a
lot of details, the black ring, the grey cross in the Bavarian flag, and the
grey circle encompassing that.

IMHO, they should've just removed the "specularity", making it flat, but
preserving the details.

They went for both minimal and flat, but just flat would've been fine.

EDIT: I mean, honestly, it looks like a Bavarian-colored host[0] glued onto
the hood. May or may not be a coincidence, considering Bavaria is very
traditional and Roman Catholic. (Source: Am German, live in Germany, spent 8
years in BY, two of which in Munich.)

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacramental_bread#Roman_Cathol...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacramental_bread#Roman_Catholic_Church)

------
burk96
MS Paint Quick comparison

[https://i.imgur.com/tGda2X9.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/tGda2X9.jpg)

------
hdjejdjd
This is just a person's opinion masquerading as critique. I feel like garbage
like this so called article is something I like less in modern society than
some car company changing their logo.

------
gjvc
Proof, were it necessary, that not all change is progress.

------
pvaldes
If you can't win against electric cars, make your logo look like an atom. The
oily black is not so trendy currently as it was.

------
Grazester
The logo is the last thing you will be talking about when you see the new BMW
grill design.

------
_bxg1
Getting strong "graphic design is my passion" vibes

------
tibbydudeza
Bring back Chris Bangle and his flame surfacing.

------
jsjddbbwj
That is really pathetic and distasteful. Whoever came up with this probably
has his head stuck well up his ass.

~~~
randie63
But i would argue that whoever had the idea with the 2x size grill has an ass
where a head typically is

------
aaron695
> Why would you make your logo harder to see?

Next on Verge, People who wear brands, are they just insecure?

Other than we get to Hate, what exactly about this article is news? What backs
their theory?

Educated Designers see trends and follow, why do we think we are better than
the top designers in the world?

Especially since they create the reality. They tell us what to like, and we
do.

